# What're your favorite sports?



## mark520

I like playing soccer and volleyball,how about you? Playing volleyball on my high school varsity team was probably the most fun I ever had during high school


----------



## Skin Coffin

Football (I don't like to call it soccer), basketball, volleyball, ping pong, rugby..


----------



## Jontain

Always been into less conventional sports except for when I was in school I always loved rugby and sometimes cricket.

Favourite sports are MotoGP/WSB, Motocross (Always perfered nationals over Supercross), BMX trails (dirt jumps) and I do enjoy watching the formula 1

Although I have obviously never ridden in the MotoGP or in a Formula 1 car lol, however I used to love doing motocross as a lad but had to stop as it was just too expensive to be competative.


----------



## XEN

I was very active in track and field in high school (decathlon events) and loved to play team handball (not well known in the States at all), soccer, rugby, ping pong, and racketball. I'm too busted up to participate any more, well, maybe ping pong... hehe
I love to watch MMA, soccer, sumo, rugby, and Aussie rules football.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

MMA hands down for me. I've always enjoyed the team sports, but they just drag'm out so long for t.v. that it kills it for me. I usually try to pick up on football/basketball games at the begining of the second half otherwise if I start watching at the onset my interest will plummet by the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Blake1970

I like watching most sports during the playoffs. I don't watch any baseball, basketball, hockey till the end of the season. Football is the exception because the season is so short.


----------



## failshredder




----------



## LanguageOfStrings

I like playing streetball and running.


----------



## Kairos

Ultimate Frisbee is the most awesome sport ever. 

I also like ping-pong and soccer.


----------



## Bucks

Cycling. Been competing in time trial for a few years, and have just started (last year or so) training for half ironman triathlon.


----------



## Robinhood

I like different sports game but football is best among all and is the balance game and it is full of muscles exercise and also good game that is mostly played in the world. There is no other game that can compete football and also it is the best.

personal trainer orange county


----------



## GalacticDeath

Indoor soccer in the fall, winter, and spring. And tennis in the summer. Didn't make the soccer team in highschool but I'm thinking about trying out for my college team. I'll probably get owned though haha.


----------



## guitarister7321

Paintball and Disc Golf.


----------



## steve3

My favorite sports are:
Cricket..
Football..
Tennis..
Snooker


----------



## ManuelB

Climbing
Badminton
Paintball


----------



## tuneinrecords

volleyball was always a lot of fun, but baseball was the best when I was younger. The older you got the more it sucked though. I quit cold turkey at 23 after being a captain on my college team. 
Now it's softball and frisbee. Haha! Wouldn't mind joining a league. It's more fun staying in shape when you're playing and having fun. 
Music has really been my sport all along.


----------



## caskettheclown

Wrestling, mainly things like WWE though, yes I know its mostly theatrics but its fun to watch.

I also love skateboarding and ping pong and POOL (or snooker for some)!! I used to be pretty good at pool when I played a lot.


----------



## mhenson42

I hated basketball until I moved to San Antonio. It's hard to be here and not be a Spurs fan - especially since they've won it all 3 times since I moved here.


----------



## Hollowman

Hockey, Ice or Roller doesn't matter.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I tried out for my school's baseball team, almost made it. So, Baseball is mine.


----------



## IntoEternity22

Lacrosse. I've never actually met any other guitarists that play lacrosse.


----------



## holland1945

Skateboarding, cycling, MMA, american football, weight lifting, billiards. I enjoy playing basketball (even though I'm 5'10) and baseball if I am playing. Not much on watching. As for Lacrosse, I have a friend who plays who is a guitarist. He is 5'8 155lbs and tough as nails. I have never played myself but I would like to give it a shot.


----------



## the fuhrer

BMX street, trails, park. All of it.


----------



## MFB

Hockey and paintball. Anything else and I couldn't give two shits less about it. Competitive shooting is cool to watch as well but I don't follow it or anything.


----------



## MaxSwagger

Basketball, Soccer, and Football. I enjoy playing almost every sport though.


----------



## onefingersweep

Tennis
Tennis
Tennis

Is basically the only sport I really follow 

I do respect a lot of others sports, like Snooker, Chess and such, I like mental sports that requires a lot from the brain. I think Tennis is the ultimate mix between mental and physical, and on top of that it's nice and relaxing to watch on TV. Thats why it's my favorite. Then I think sailing is a very useful sport but I'm not interested in it and I don't follow it, but it's a smart sport because you can use it, I respect it in that way. I feel the same way for diving and mountain climbing since I'm interested in the earth I like those too.

I also have started to like Biathlon lately, I generally think Cross Country skiing is stupid since it's a very unhealthy sport but when mix it with shooting it gets more fun to follow on the TV, I still think it's stupid to expose yourself to such hard training as they do tho. I generally dislike sports that demands so much that is not even human to cope with it without drugs.

BTW I like Table Tennis also, but I rarely watch it but it's really fun to play.

And I forgot, Skateboarding is also a really cool sport, inlines, BMX, snowboarding aswell.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

Soccer, baseball, and Nascar. Yes Nascar is a sport.


----------



## MFB

Hockey has always been my number one
Paintball takes the runner-up spot


----------



## texshred777

Basketball
Football
Kendo


----------



## przemyslawwolski

Formula 1, Football, and above all ROWING!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Pro Wrestlin' Brother!!! Oooooh Yea!


----------



## Moonfridge

1) Basketball
2) Badminton (or as I call it; Badass-minton)
3) Football (or Soccer, whatever you prefer) 

Sports are seconded only to music, love em


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Formula 1 is probably my all time favorite sport. I love those engines. Bring back the V10's!


----------



## sahil1420

football is my favorite but i like cricket too..


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Sweep picking.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Sweep picking.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Not my favorite sport, but hails to mighty Shawn White for what he did the other day.

One of his best series of runs ever and the first 100 in X-games history in that event I believe. 
And for those who didn't watch or hear, the perfect score was on a "victory lap run" since he'd already clinched the win.
Man that shits like life or death with the height and tricks these guys (especially White) are doing.
Any damm run could end in paralasis. 

Guys like he and Pastana ARE the ultimate in sport hero.
That shit takes way more guts than MMA IMO (and MMA is my favorite sport).


----------



## Kobalt

Um, a lot of racing, I guess, except NASCAR.

Mainly F1 as of late, I'm really really into it. Touring series, prototype series, rallying... Stuff like that, although I only really watch F1 out of it all.

I like hockey too but it's hard to watch when it's the Montreal Canadiens...


----------



## Maniacal

Lifting weights
Kettlebells
Lady holes


----------



## Lirtle

Skateboarding
Cycling (although I'm only a commuter/recreational cycler)
Tennis


----------



## ibanezlover

Hockey is my number one followed by golf and football!


----------



## Variant

Endurance Racing (Le Mans, ELMS/ALMS)
Formula 1
MotoGP
Hillclimb (Runoffs, Pikes Peak)
Air Race World Series
NFL Football


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Soccer, baseball, and Nascar. Yes Nascar is a sport.


Look a left turn! Look, he's taking another left turn!!! 


Football for me though.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Variant said:


> Air Race World Series


 

Yeah, that's what I call equallibrium.

The average person has no idea of the physical forces that shit puts on the human body.

I've been up in a little piss-ass sesna with a pilot just banking hard and diving a little. Needless to say, my breakfast was quick to reintroduce itself.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Speaking of equallibrium, here's my nephew(sister's boy).
I've always thought this shit was a bad idea lol.


----------



## Variant

TRENCHLORD said:


> Yeah, that's what I call equallibrium.
> 
> The average person has no idea of the physical forces that shit puts on the human body.



Indeed. The first time I saw it last year (as a longtime race fan, mind you) and saw _*12+ G's*_ on the telemetry (which will get you a penalty BTW, as it's over the limit of the airframe design) I was like, _*"Hooooooly shit!"*_  Insane, that is... insane. Once you pull into a loop, you cannot unlock the muscles in your neck or you seriously risk injuring yourself.


----------



## AustinRiley

My favourites are swimming, basketball, soccer and cricket. I play these very often with my friends in the weekends.


----------



## pushpull7

Let's see, don't like tennis. Can't stand basketball, bored with baseball (but I don't hate it) Hate nascar. Can't stand boxing. Not into soccer. Hmmmmm.....where am I going with this, can't remember. Hate ufc, don't like wrestling, golf is a bore, now........what was I getting at?? 

Ah...........

REAL NFL FOOTBALL. Oh yeah baby.........in your FACE yo! hahaha

Ok, I'll stop now


----------



## metalstrike

Basketball, for both playing and watching.


----------



## Xaios

To answer this question, I'm framing my answer in the form of Canada's "other" national anthem.



Ahem...



DA-DA-DA-DUNNNN-DUNNNN-DUNNNNNNNNNNNN

DA-DA-DA-DUNNNN-DUNNNN-DA-DUNNNNNNNNNNNN

DA-DA-DA-DUNNNN-DUNNNN-DAAAAAAAAAA-DUNNNN-DA-DUNNNN-DAAAAAAAAA-DUNNNN-DA-DUNNNN

DA-DA-DA-DUNNNNNNNNNNN-DUNNNN-DUNNNN


----------



## Iron Beard

basketball, baseball and mma


----------



## Mprinsje

Ice speedskating (probably because i do it myself), Archery, gymnastics, figure skating, football (not american football), synchronised diving, rugby


----------



## flexkill

If it's competitive I'm a fan of it. Love to compete and watch people compete.


----------



## subject aftermath

football. the soccer kind :}


----------



## Arsenal12

hockey (Capitals)
soccer (Arsenal!)
baseball (Nationals)
lax




football
basketball


----------



## LukeChadwick

*[FONT=&quot]My favorite sport is football & I am a big fan of Manchester UnitedGGMU.[/FONT]*


----------



## Cremated

NCAA Basketball and to a lesser extent NCAA football. Go cards ho.


----------



## Jazzamatazz

American Football, College and High School especially. I've played collegiate football at the Big Ten level and coached my old high school team for a year as a graduate assistant in charge of defensive backs.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Football. Both College and NFL


----------



## KahoShong

Cricket. I like to watch and play only cricket. I played cricket in my school time. I was the leader. I love this sport very much.


----------



## sage

Spectator sports:
Hockey (Go Canucks!)
Roller Derby (Mrs. sage plays, so I watch it a lot)
Football (CFL mostly but I watch the Superbowl and the Broncos vs. Raiders every year)
World Cup Soccer (Go Chile!)

Stuff I like doing:
Triathlon (but mostly the cycling and the swimming, I hate running)
Archery
Softball


----------



## larry

did this since 1994, quit at 26 after discovering there wasn't much left of the 
meniscus in both knees..  would give almost anything to have them 
functioning like new..

i also like iaido, tameshigiri, daito-ryu / aiki and would
love to own a bizen shinken.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Football. American football


----------



## Black Mamba

Basketball, boxing/mma, baseball, football, tennis


----------



## tm20

Judo. the first sport that I'm actually decent at XD sucked at baseball, didn't enjoy swimming (nor was i a great swimmer), sucked at basketball and even football. did a little bit of kick boxing as well with my friend who said i was pretty good for a beginner  i guess ball sports just aren't for me


----------



## 3074326

1) NHL

2) Football (American - both college and pro)

3) College basketball



4) MLB Baseball





5) NBA Basketball


----------



## axxessdenied

Porn


----------



## Chris_H87

Hockey (Kings - not a fanboy, I have shirts without the champions patch  )
Locally I get out to Sheffield Steelers games as much as possible. They had Sestito during the lockout, he got some good points!


----------



## Ralyks

NFL, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, Parkour


----------



## uberthrall

Baseball, Hockey, Football, Soccer. Still play baseball occasionally.


----------



## fps

Tennis is my number one, to play and watch, brilliant sport
Football (the one the whole world plays)
Rugby Union
Cricket

I'll watch and have an opinion on most sports though.


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO

NRL (National Rugby League)


----------



## brutus627

1.nfl (broncos, patriots)
2.nba (celtics)
3.F1 (ferrari)
3a.MotoGp (marquez)
4.nhl (bruins)


----------



## Fat-Elf

I like to watch ice hockey but I like to do handball or floorball.

Edit: Oh, and Finnish baseball of course.


----------



## EL_JEFE

hockey and racing F1


----------



## Judge_Dredd

MotoGP!


----------



## RustInPeace

More hockey fans here than I expected  go OILERS!

I've been playing hockey for fun since I was about 8. I love ping pong as well, played tons of it in college.


----------



## asher

Fencing. 

Also skiing. There's a lot of other stuff I like to play with people when it comes up but, but these are really the two I actually do.

Working on phasing out golf, which I've played for about as long as I've been able to hold a club and swing (so like.. 7 and a half? Am almost 23). Just coming to realize that I really don't enjoy it enough to bother.


----------



## Leuchty

Football, Australian Rules football (like Gaelic football), Formula 1.

and Womens Beach Volleyball...


----------



## groverj3

Mostly college football and basketball. Hockey is fun to watch as well. I grew up in an area pretty isolated from pro sports teams and never really got into them. I only started caring about sports when I was in college.


----------



## Iron Beard

baseball and basketball

white sox, cubs and da bulls!


----------



## rgk7

Me: Frankenstein Rinne Trail Video - Pinkbike


down the hill


----------



## Shawn

Definitely like football and always have, really excited for the 2013 season.....long time Seahawks fan here. I've always liked basketball too, I especially enjoy watching college basketball as well. I seldomly watch hockey but football and basketball for me.


----------



## mike90t09

Soccer is number 1 for me. Then football and hockey and tennis are the other three I follow closely.


----------

